# Kings at T-Wolves



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

First game of the season. Hopefully we can get this year off to a much better start than last year. Who do you think will be the starters? If I was gonna guess i bet it'd be..
PG-Foye
SG-Miller
SF-Gomes
PF-Love
C-Jefferson
Lets get a good discussion going here for the first Wolves game!


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Holy crap, I'm old. The announcers just mentioned something I hadn't thought of: it's the Wolves 20th season. I won't say I remember it like it was yesterday--it's foggier than that--but I do remember it. I was 12 years old and became a big basketball fan at that time. Within a year I knew everybody and all their stats (which were printed once a week in USA Today; no internet, no daily updates). Man. I'm old. Anyway, on to the game. It is not easy, but it's winnable. A good season opener.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

As for that lineup, I'd kind of like to see Brewer start just because I think he could really be disruptive and set the tone defensively. But it's hard to argue Gomes there, and I'm not upset or anything. Glad to see Love in there. I was a little afraid we'd give the nod to Madsen or someone in a 3-minutes-and-out, Ervin Johnson sort of starter's role for the first few games.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

moss_is_1 said:


> First game of the season. Hopefully we can get this year off to a much better start than last year. Who do you think will be the starters? If I was gonna guess i bet it'd be..
> PG-Foye
> SG-Miller
> SF-Gomes
> ...


I misunderstood, and thought you were saying this IS the lineup. You weren't, and it's not. They're going with: Foye, Miller, Brewer, Gomes and Jefferson. I like that lineup, too.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Whoa, the new court is pretty cool looking. It's a lighter stain inside the 3-pt line, and then a blue (with black) lane. Wolves heads in one corner on each end, and a big Wolf head in the middle.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice feed from Brewer to a cutting Al Jefferson, good to see Corey look comfortable handling. No D early for MN, though.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful penetration by Foye, missing but fouled. I'd love to see a little more from him in that regard. Miller also with a nice defensive rebound the previous possession over Mikki Moore.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

luther said:


> Beautiful penetration by Foye, missing but fouled.


OK, I don't want to see it if he keeps missing both FTs as he did there...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, the teams are really trying to push tempo. I'm loving that.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Rookie Jason Thompson is somewhat surprisingly to me the first player off the bench for either team, coming in with about 7:00 left in the first.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Virtually every Wolves basket so far (5 minutes left in the quarter) has been assisted. I love that.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Interior defense is laughable so far, btw. Mike Miller has been the best defender in the paint thus far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I want to see Kevin Love get in and see what he can do.

By the way, I like the Wolves new court.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Whenever he gets in--which is now, btw, 1:12 1Q--I don't think it is fair to call anything he does tonight "what he can do." 20 years old, first game ever.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, it took him 14 seconds to get an offensive rebound and put it back in for a basket.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Eight different Wolves scored in the first quarter.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

In his first three minutes, Love has 4 points, 5 rebounds and 2 fouls. Very competitive.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Love is having a phenomenal game. Something like 7 points, 7 or 8 rebounds and now 2 assists in about 7 minutes.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Love and Jefferson in the front court works great on offense...
The D needs work, but still.. its a promising start so far


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> The D needs work, but still..


You, sir, have a gift for understatement! No doubt on the offense assessment, though. AJ has 16 and 5, Love with about 7 and 8. Not a bad near-half of ball.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

56-49 Minnesota at the half. 51% from the floor. This was an enjoyable first half, uptempo, good shooting, and of course the lead is nice. Love had a better half than I'd have predicted, and both AJ and Miller played well. For Sacramento, Jason Thompson was surprisingly good: 14 pts, I think.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For a young team, I'm surprised to see that the Wolves only have 7 turnovers so far. They've got to be happy with the rebounding edge as well.


----------



## stl775 (Oct 17, 2008)

Good first game, Love was solid and Miller should be a good addition. Defense needs some work and lets see if they can beat Dallas on Saturday. Always great to get the first win even if it is a nail biter. First place team! :yay:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Welcome to the boards, stl775! :cheers:


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Love is looking like he's gonna be a very nice player. He was showing hustle, and was a beast on the offensive glass. Nice to get a win, and brewer looked pretty good.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

luther said:


> Holy crap, I'm old. *The announcers just mentioned something I hadn't thought of: it's the Wolves 20th season.* I won't say I remember it like it was yesterday--it's foggier than that--but I do remember it. I was 12 years old and became a big basketball fan at that time. Within a year I knew everybody and all their stats (which were printed once a week in USA Today; no internet, no daily updates). Man. I'm old. Anyway, on to the game. It is not easy, but it's winnable. A good season opener.


Holy crap, thats right. Damn, its hard to believe the team has been in MN for 20 years already. My goodness


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I saw the first game, I could see some improvement in them from last season's opener vs Denver. Love indeed did have a better first game than Mayo, impact-wise & maybe statistically. Brew is showing his best defense.

Let's not drown ourselves in the first game victory - 81 games to go.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

JuX said:


> Let's not drown ourselves in the first game victory - 81 games to go.


yep


----------

